# WindowsXP Prof, Freigaben, administrative Freigaben, Remotezugriff



## Peer-Mario (11. August 2005)

Hallo líebe Gemeinde,

nachdem ich Google und andere Suchmaschinen vergeblich bemüht habe hoffe ich hier Hilfe zu bekommen (hoffentlich bin ich im richtigen Forum).

Systemumgebung: 

Windows-Domäne an NT4.0 DC, 6 Server (WinNT, Win2K, Win2k3) 30 Clients (davon 25 NT4 und 5 WinXP-Prof). 

Problembeschreibung: 
2 Laptops mit WinXP-Prof aufgesetzt, eingerichtet, in die Domäne gehängt, funktioniert, arbeiten. 

Allerdings kann ich auf KEINE Freigaben auf diesen Laptops aus dem Netz zugreifen, dabei ist es egal ob es: 

- eine administrative Freigabe ist 
- eine Freigabe mit Userberechtigung 
- eine Freigabe für alle 

ist. 

Der einzigen Unterschied zu den anderen XP-Prof-Clients sind (auf denen Remotelogin, Freigaben etc. funktionieren), dass die anderen Clients 

- keine Laptops sind 
- keinen VPN-Client installiert haben 
- keine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte (GPRS,WLAN) 

haben. 

Diverse Dinge habe ich schon ausprobiert: 

- Firewire deaktiviert 
- einfache Dateifreigabe deaktiviert 
- tausendmal nachgeschaut, ob RemoteLogin erlaubt 
- Freigaben mit den erforderlichen Rechten UND Sicherheitseinstellungen tausendmal kontrolliert 

Folgende Fehlermeldung werden angezeigt: 

- beim Zugriff auf den Laptop (Netzwerk durchsuchen, Computer wird angezeigt, Klick auf den Computer) : Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden (Sie haben entweder keine Berechtigung........) 

- beim Verusch, ein Netzlaufwerk zu verbinden: Der Netzwerkpfad \\computername\ wurde nicht gefunden. 

Ein Ping auf die IP-Adresse ist OK. 
Ein Ping auf den Computernamen ist OK (Computer ist NICHT in der HOSTS eingetragen, da DNS-Server vorhanden) 

Nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. 

Any Hint's  

Gruß Peer-Mario


----------



## robaer1982 (12. August 2005)

Hallo Peer-Mario läuft auf den Servern irgendwo ein "Active Directory". 
Schau nach ob denn die Benutzer/Gruppe der Zugriff/Rechte  auf die Ressourcen haben.


mfg robaer1982


----------



## Peer-Mario (15. August 2005)

Hallo robaer,

nein, es läuft nirgends eine AD und die Berechtigungen habe ich überprüft.

Ich werde wohl weiter suchen nmüssen 

Gruß Peer-Mario


----------



## robaer1982 (17. August 2005)

Sag mal hast du bei der freigabe mal auf die Registerkarte sicherheit mal geschaut ob die Benutzer dort drin sind ?

mfg robaer1982


----------

